#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Διακόπτεται από την Πέμπτη, 22.12.2011 το σύστημα δηλώσεων αυθαιρέτων και το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ

## Xάρης

Μπορείτε να δείτε αυτήν τη σελίδα εδώ: http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...A4%CE%95%CE%95

----------


## Xάρης

Τελικά, διακόπτεται μόνο το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ και όχι το σύστημα δηλώσεων των αυθαιρέτων.
Βλ. *σχετική ανακοίνωση του ΤΕΕ*.

----------


## dimi313

Επαναλειτουργει το συστημα για αλλες 10 ημερεσ  κοιτα στο www.tee.gr  :Αμήχανος:

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε συνάδελφε.
Το έχω ήδη αναφέρει στην προχθεσινή, 28.12.2011, είδηση που δημοσίευσα *ΕΔΩ* και η οποία αναρτήθηκε και στους λογαριασμούς του eMichanikos.gr στο *facebook* και στο *twitter*.

----------

